

Show HN: Conway's Game of Life in 40 Lines of JS - franciscop
http://jsfiddle.net/franciscop/1c6n7ze5/7/embedded/result/

======
anonfunction
It's 50 lines by my count (excluding comments) but still a good
implementation.

~~~
franciscop
I didn't include the `var table = [ ... ]` in the line count since that can be
made as long as wanted. Fair enough though, and thanks.

